# ¿Que opinan sobre Polybius?



## deniel144 (May 10, 2009)

Hola bueno en una reunio de amigos salio este tema sobre el famoso juego Polybius y es bastante interesante aqui le dejo lo que recopile de otras paginas.

Todos los campos de conocimiento tienen sus leyendas inexplicables, sus fenómenos paranormales,
sus facetas ocultistas y paranoicas. Y el mundo del videojuego no va a ser menos.
Polybius, según algunos leyenda urbana, según otros experimento militar del gobierno,
ha sido para la comunidad de los retrogamers una historia de tintes similares a la de la chica
autoestopista o a la de Verónica. Una verdadera historia de terror con testigos que afirman haber jugado
a ese juego y haber sido víctima de él mientras muchos acusan a éstos de estar inventándoselo.

Todo empezo en la ciudad de Portland, Oregón en 1981. Allí se distribuyeron un número escaso de ejemplares
de un nuevo videojuego, supuestamente en pruebas por parte de la compañía. El juego, según los que afirman
haberlo jugado, era de gráficos vectoriales, en él manejábamos una nave que disparaba a una serie de enemigos
mientras las fases se desarrollaban con una mecánica tipo puzzle. Asimismo todos los testigos coincidían en que
una particularidad del juego era que no movíamos la nave con el mando, sino que hacíamos rotar la pantalla
alrededor de la nave. El juego constituía una revolución en lo visto hasta ahora, y su aspecto gráfico, de
colores vivos y abundantes efectos lumínicos, constituyó una fuerte llamada de atención para todos los fanáticos
de lo pixelado.




La versión paranormal

Pero sería a los pocos días cuando se comenzaría a forjar la leyenda más oscura del mundo del arcade:
las personas que jugaban a ese juego referían terribles pesadillas, despertarse en mitad de la noche sumidos
en un completo pánico o tener súbitos problemas de memoria. Esto se agravaba en un terrible círculo
vicioso debido a que muchos de estos jugadores decían verse impulsados a jugar reiteradamente al juego,
sin ser capaces de contemplar la máquina sin echar una moneda en ella. A esto se le añadía el curioso
detalle de que el juego estaba firmado por una desconocida compañía con el nombre de Sinnesloschen,
que en alemán vendría a significar "pérdida de los sentidos".

En última instancia, las víctimas aseguraban que todo desembocaba en un odio atroz hacia el juego y en la
incapacidad de recordar con exactitud en qué consistía el mismo. De repente el interés por el mismo
desaparecía y los jugadores decían verse repugnados por la cabina que habían frecuentado de
forma casi involuntaria. Además, cada día que pasaba después del terrible episodio de adicción al juego,
decían olvidar una parte más del mismo, hasta el punto de casi no poder recordar en qué consistía el juego exactamente.
De ahí que hoy en día sea tanta la dificultad a la hora de documentar el fenómeno.


La versión conspiranoica






Esto no es todo. Aún no hemos mencionado que otros tantos asiduos a este videojuego aseguraron
ver a hombres vestidos de traje negro tomando anotaciones de quiénes habían registrado las puntuaciones
más altas y, en algunos casos, cambiando la configuración de la máquina.
Un par de testigos aseguraron que estos señores se habían olvidado de salir del menú de opciones y que cuando
miraron a la pantalla contemplaron atónitos como habían en el mismo parámetros tales como "índice de suicidio",
"terrores nocturnos", "amnesia" o "alucinaciones auditivas".





sto nos lleva a que otro grupo de gente que aseguraba haber probado el susodicho juego aseguraban
que habían tenido la impresión de ver por el rabillo del ojo cómo se formaban "caras fantasmales"
que recorrían la pantalla o se acercaban hacia la cámara. Pero que cuando miraban fijamente no había nada.
Otros aseguran que llegaron a percibir carteles con mensajes subliminales aparecer y desaparecer de la pantalla,
de forma que les era imposible captar su mensaje. Alguno afirmaba haber llegado a leer "Kill yourself" en dichos mensajes.

Otros tantos testigos aseguran que creían oir voces bajo los estridentes efectos de sonido del juego.
Las versiones en este aspecto difieren tremendamente, refiriendo desde voces ininteligibles,
pasando por quejidos de dolor o pánico, hasta voces femeninas lloriqueando y
diciendo frases del tipo "¿por que me haces daño?" (esto último da mal rollo sobremanera al señor Powerhead).



El pequeño escándalo

Todo esto se fue sumando al oscuro aura del extraño Polybius para acabar constituyendo la leyenda negra
que supone hoy en día. La extraña recreativa sería súbitamente retirada de la circulación cuando,
según la prensa local, un chaval joven moriría al sufrir un shock mientras jugaba al susodicho juego.
La noticia fue usada en algunos medios para condenar a los videojuegos en general, no olvidemos que nos encontramos a principios de los 80, una época en que para muchos personajes públicos los videojuegos eran una amenaza
similar a las drogas para la juventud. Mientras tanto, los testigos aseguran que tras el incidente todas las
cabinas de Polybius desaparecieron de la misma forma misteriosa en que llegaron.

No obstante la mano poco entendida de la prensa generalista desecharía todos los matices de esta leyenda para
quedar con los elementos más puramente políticos y alarmistas para hacer luego desaparecer la historia de la
memoria colectiva.




Reconstruyendo hechos

No obstante, a raíz de lo que hemos expuesto la leyenda de Polybius sería eso, una mera leyenda,
sino fuera porque aún hoy se disponde del testimonio de algunas de esas personas que aseguraron
estar implicadas de una forma u otra de este fenómeno.

Primero se dispone de las versiones de aquellos que afirmaron haber sido víctimas del juego, a cuyos
argumentos se suman el de determinadas personas que afirman haber jugado al juego en un par de ocasiones,
sin llegar a repetir porque el juego no les despertó interés. Nadie que haya jugado asiduamente al juego
asegura no haber sido afectado por el mismo, no obstante todos aquellos que aseguran haber jugado a él
sin llegar a caer víctimas de sus efectos coinciden en que jugaron tan sólo una partida o dos.

Algunos antiguos dueños de salones recreativos han hablado al respecto para distintas publicaciones
del sector, todos ellos coinciden en que dicha recreativa efectivamente existió, y la mayoría en la historia
sobre los hombres de negro tomando anotaciones al pie de la máquina. A partir de aquí era algo tremendamente
difícil reconstruir la información al respecto. Esta recreativa había pasado desapercibida para la gran mayoría
hasta que el artículo de prensa vio la luz.

Multitud de bases de datos sobre máquinas recreativas incluyen a Polybius entre sus entradas,
quedando claramente documentado 1981 como su año de salida y Sinnesloschen como la compañía creadora.
En ningún caso se contradicen estos dos detalles. Otro elemento inamovible es la captura de la pantalla inicial de juego,
la única imagen del juego que circula por la red, que también es común en todas las versiones.

Bueno eso aqui unas imagenes y un video





Polybius V6.1: el juego

Después de todo lo que les he contado supongo que tienen interés en conocer la reconstrucción del juego
que circula por la red, ¿o no?

Pues bien, pueden descargarla e instalarla, y activar sus "peligrosos" efectos que se encuentran protegidos por una clave.
Les daré indicaciones para activar los menús ocultos.

Una vez ejecutado el juego, y cuando veáis la pantalla de presentación del juego, se deberá pulsar "0",
así podremos acceder al menú de funciones "elevadas". El código a introducir será: 35-34-31-54-12-24-45-43.






si quieren descargar la nueva version click Aquí
para poder jugarlo en vista tienen que descargar un dll desde Aquí y copiarlo en c:\windows\system32



Espero sus opiniones sobre este misterioso juego 

Saludos


----------



## electrodan (May 10, 2009)

De donde copy-pasteaste esto? Sin ánimos de ofender, pero hay que reconocer al autor.
Ya había leido esto en Neoteo, pero estoy seguro de que ellos lo copiaron de algún otro lado también.
Y bueno, ya que hay que opinar, me voy a bajar el juego a ver que tal está.


----------



## deniel144 (May 11, 2009)

aa ok de taringa  pero puedo decir que en varios sitios es similar la información (y a su vez lo que e escuchado por comentarios sobre este) puse esta por que es mas completa, en youtube hay varios videos sobre este juego si decean les subo algunos. Yo como esperiencia personal juge un rato y me dolio la cabeza (puede ser el trasnoce igual). 

es muy extraño el juego su dinamica colores ect.

saludos


----------



## thevenin (May 11, 2009)

¡Guau!

Lo de sinnesloschen tiene su aquel...

http://translate.google.com/translate_t?hl=es#de|en|sinn%20loschen


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2009)

http://galeon.com/polybius/Main.htm


----------



## electrodan (May 11, 2009)

Conocen a alguien que haya jugado el original?


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2009)

electrodan dijo:
			
		

> Conocen a alguien que haya jugado el original?



Leete mi enlaze y luego pregunta si conoces a alguien que viviera en EEUU en esa epoca.


----------

